# Baked Black Bean Burger



## powerplantop (Aug 7, 2017)

INGREDIENTS

Flax Egg
1 1/2 Tablespoons Flax seed ground
1/4  cup Water hot

Dry Ingredients
1 oz pecans
1/2 cup oats old fashioned
1/4 cup  onions chopped
1/4 teaspoon  salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoons  granulated garlic
1/4  teaspoon  ground cumin

Wet Ingredients
1 1/2 cup black beans cooked
1 medium mushroom roughly chopped

Build
4 each buns

INSTRUCTIONS

To make the flax egg add the ground flax seed to the hot water and sit aside for 5 minutes.

To a food processor add pecans, oats, onion, salt, black pepper, cumin and granulated garlic. Pulse until this forms a coarse texture.

To the food processor add the mushroom, black beans, flax egg and pulse until combined.

Line a baking tray with parchment paper, place 4 English muffin rings on parchment paper.

Evenly distribute mixture into the English muffin rings.

Bake 30 minutes at 350F

Let rest for 5 minutes

Assemble burgers and garnish as desired.

A printable recipe here: Baked Black Bean Burger


----------



## buckytom (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks p-pop. Another good one. 

My family loves black bean burgers, but we've only bought frozen ones, or have ordered them out to see who makes the best ones as sort of a challenge. I'd like to try making one at home for them.

Thanks.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 8, 2017)

Your welcome! 

This is a very good base for them go crazy and flavor them however you like.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 8, 2017)

Not being blessed with English muffin rings,  I think it is possible to make tin foil collars, using a  food can as a base to rig them up.  I am blessed with a cookie sheet type grilling pan with perforated holes.  I think these should grill up quite nicely. 

We frequently have a favorite niece over for backyard suppers.  She sometimes brings her own "burger", or I make a stuffed portabella.  I am not too enamored with my attempts to  make veggie burgers.   They fall apart, hence using a grill pan to  cook on,  or the flavor is not quite right. ( which is probably why niece brings her own LOL)h

Dx says she has flax seed at home,  which is the only special ingredient in your recipe. She says we should try these.


----------



## powerplantop (Aug 8, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Not being blessed with English muffin rings,  I think it is possible to make tin foil collars, using a  food can as a base to rig them up.  I am blessed with a cookie sheet type grilling pan with perforated holes.  I think these should grill up quite nicely.
> 
> We frequently have a favorite niece over for backyard suppers.  She sometimes brings her own "burger", or I make a stuffed portabella.  I am not too enamored with my attempts to  make veggie burgers.   They fall apart, hence using a grill pan to  cook on,  or the flavor is not quite right. ( which is probably why niece brings her own LOL)h
> 
> Dx says she has flax seed at home,  which is the only special ingredient in your recipe. She says we should try these.



The foil rings should work to hold them wile cooking. The mixture is really soft so cooking on your sheet pan would be perfect for cooking them. You can leave out the flax seed but that helps to try any hold them together.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 14, 2017)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Not being blessed with English muffin rings,  I think it is possible to make tin foil collars, using a  food can as a base to rig them up.  I am blessed with a cookie sheet type grilling pan with perforated holes.  I think these should grill up quite nicely.
> 
> We frequently have a favorite niece over for backyard suppers.  She sometimes brings her own "burger", or I make a stuffed portabella.  I am not too enamored with my attempts to  make veggie burgers.   They fall apart, hence using a grill pan to  cook on,  or the flavor is not quite right. ( which is probably why niece brings her own LOL)h
> 
> Dx says she has flax seed at home,  which is the only special ingredient in your recipe. She says we should try these.


You could re-cycle small tuna or salmon tins by removing the bottom. Cheaper than muffin rings and stronger than foil. 

(Recipe  looks delicious by the way)


----------

